# Scout bee question



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

We have all seen scout bees looking for a new home, poking their heads into every little hole. The question is, is scout a bee "job" that is done all season, or is it done only when a swarm is eminent?


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Beev,
Take a look at Thomas Seeleys studies on swarm behaviour, how the scouts do the waggle dance and how the hive collectively makes the decision to go to "the best spot". 
cheers,
Tom


----------



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Beev said:


> We have all seen scout bees looking for a new home, poking their heads into every little hole. The question is, is scout a bee "job" that is done all season, or is it done only when a swarm is eminent?


I being courius on the swarm subject was given a great book on this subject. Title is Honeybee democracy by thomas D. Seeley he did extensive universe founded research on honey bees, why how, were , and what makes them swarm as well as ideal places to build. This is a must read if you wish to learn the trix on location, area size of hive, entrance size , and hieght from ground. All learned from years of research by him as well as componded research done by others. good luck


----------

